# 18 Piece circle?



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

So we bring all our stuff together to set up for a show. One guy brings a box of Aristo curved track. It's supposed to make a 16 ft dia circle. We want to stretch it out to a large oval loop. Simple enough, drop four pieces in each corner, should make 90 degree corners. Then add straights to fill the gaps to the corners. No problem. Wait, nothing lines up. Check all the pieces, etc. Check the box, 18 pieces makes 16ft circle. Eighteen pieces?? Let's see, 18 divide by four...that ain't going to work.


What's the deal? Every box of curved track I've ever seen is either a half or full circle. Divide by 2 or 4 as appropriate for 90 degree corners.

So I guess you can't count on properly divided curves. Is this a normal thing? Gonna have to drag out the Train-Li bender to these shows.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup! 

Aristo started making their big curves in 18 piece sections for shipping reasons. The shorter box was MUCH less expensive to ship. They're now 16 sections to a circle so you can make 90 degree curves. 

Cut 4 sections in half and use a rail clamp on the cut edges. If they're stainless, a fine tooth hacksaw blade will do nicely. If brass, even a zona saw will do.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 04/05/2009 7:22 AM
Yup! 

Aristo started making their big curves in 18 piece sections for shipping reasons. The shorter box was MUCH less expensive to ship. They're now 16 sections to a circle so you can make 90 degree curves. 

Cut 4 sections in half and use a rail clamp on the cut edges. If they're stainless, a fine tooth hacksaw blade will do nicely. If brass, even a zona saw will do.

*I JUST CUT TWO SECTIONS IN HALF THAT SEEMS TO WORK FINE, IT GIVES YOU 4 PIECES...







*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Uh. Yes!


Never trust a dyslexic brat to do your counting


----------

